# Anyone with Experience with Fish (Specifically Bettas)?



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello HHC,
For some reason, I am unable to log onto my betta forum that I usually go on, so I will post this on here in hopes that someone on this forum knows something about fish.

Starting a few weeks ago, Haku, my light yellow/turquoise veil tail, has been suffering from what I assumed to be fin rot (his tail and dorsal fin were looking all ripped up/stringy and now they've become quite small).

I've been changing his water every two weeks, feeding him regularly, and adding a bit of aquarium salt now and then, but nothing seems to have improved. I was told by members of the betta forum that those fin rot medicines found in most pet stores did not do anything, so I've been staying away from them.

Unfortunately, he has started to look even worse. This morning I went to go feed him, and I noticed that he was having trouble swimming. His front half would float fine, but his bottom half would sag, and he'd sort of dip and start sinking unless he kept himself trying to swim. I also noticed a red irritation under his scales near his gills.

He is still eating, so it gives me hope (my little fighter!)

But is there anything else I can do? It might seem silly, but I've grown very fond of Haku, and I hate seeing him in pain 

So if anyone has any experience with fish, PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm not a betta expert, but I do know my way around a good tropical fish tank (and puffers!) -
It sounds like there may be a problem with his swim bladder that's causing him to swim like that... either the bladder or the fins.
I use this (Melafix) for pretty much everything and anything... it's the duct tape of the fish medication world.
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/10988/product.web
I'm assuming it's safe on all fish because it's all natural (Pretty sure it's mostly tea tree oil).

Hope your little guy feels better!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Also, try to doing more frequent water changes but removing less water. Like twice a week and removing 10-15% of the water or once week and remove 20-25% of the water. If you have a kit check your water parameters. 
My betta just passed away last weekend from dropsy  Which was interesting because the rest of my fish that are not as hardy are fine :?:


----------



## calisphere (Oct 29, 2011)

It sounds like ammonia burns to me. What are you keeping him in? Bettas shouldn't be in anything less than 5 gallons, with 10 gallons being my preference for non-community betta tanks. Does he have a filter and heater? They are tropical fish. Try doing weekly water changes of 25-30% water. I would stop using the aquarium salt. That stuff is basically useless and expensive for any treatment of anything. Generally, when I have to treat things like Ick (Ich), I use pickling salt. It comes in a green box with a girl holding an umbrella. I want to say it's called Morton's or something. It's just a few dollars for a few pounds and lasts long enough. Tetra-fish forum has a great guide if you can access their site. Look for their ick treatment and you'll get the amounts you need. Though, I really don't think a salt treatment is what you need at the moment.

I'm going with ammonia burns. Melafix isn't good for bettas. It does something with their labyrinth organ from what I remember. You'll want to slowly raise his temperature to 79 degrees F and do water changes. Make sure to dechlorinate the water. If it is ammonia burns, then doing water changes often will do the trick. If it's fin rot, then I think the recommended treatment is salt (http://www.tetra-fish.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4905). I haven't had fish in a while that required treatment other than HITH (Hole in the head) and that was a typical oscar cichlid thing. I think it's bad genetics personally. But that's neither here or there.

I hope some of this helps.


----------

